# 1936-38 Schwinn Roadster, original condition with accessories



## pixelsherpa (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi All - 

Trying to narrow down the year of this bike I have inherited. I know its prewar, most likely a 36-38 double bar schwinn roadster. I may also accept reasonable offers for someone who is serious about it.

Some neat extras too - original bike lock and speedometer. It also has a number decal "125" on the back, maybe it was a service bike of some sort. 

Any help is appreciated.






















Full set of pics here:
http://jesstation.com/bike/


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 30, 2015)

nice roadster.i would suggest putting a price if you're trying to sell it.some get a little worked up about the issue.good luck.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 30, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 30, 2015)

nice bike


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 30, 2015)

Neat!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 30, 2015)

I want

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 30, 2015)

Go get it Superschwinn haha!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 30, 2015)

You need that bike man!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I want
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




I would love to own this bike too. 
P.m. sent


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 30, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I would love to own this bike too.
> P.m. sent




Believe it or not.....me too!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 30, 2015)

we allllll need this bike


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 30, 2015)

Everybody here wants to buy this bike...it is cool!

What is the serial number under the the bottom bracket (Crank)?


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 30, 2015)

Why don't ya just throw it on ebay cause we're doing the whole highest bidder sort of thing?


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 30, 2015)

I was looking in the for sale section for it.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2015)

Jarod24 said:


> Why don't ya just throw it on ebay cause we're doing the whole highest bidder sort of thing?




Way to go being the highest bidder without it being known until later....


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 26, 2015)

a deal was worked on RRB for this anyway. it worked out! happy seller and happy buyer.


----------

